# Bible Code junk



## 5solasmom (Mar 2, 2006)

I've recently come across some ladies on a christian message board who feel that the Bible Code isn't something to be concerned about and are "fascinated" by using it.



I've responded by basically saying it is adding to the Word of God and in addition, it's not for us to know the future etc. It has not been recieved and plain saddens me (I am not the only voice that has spoken against it).

Anyone who might be familiar with this, is there anymore that can be said (i.e is there any good biblical info on the details of BC and it's fallacies?).

TIA!



[Edited on 3-2-2006 by 5solasmom]


----------



## Puritanhead (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm fascinated by all of the hidden revelations in _Moby Dick_


----------



## JohnStevenson (Mar 16, 2006)

*Bible Codes*



> _Originally posted by 5solasmom_
> I've recently come across some ladies on a christian message board who feel that the Bible Code isn't something to be concerned about and are "fascinated" by using it.


The fellow who wrote the book on Bible Codes made some predictions based upon the book -- they failed to come to pass. It did not bother the author as he had already made his money off the sales of the book.

A "Bible Code" of a different sort was proposed by the faculty of Knox Theological Seminary and can be seen online at The John-Revelation Project. It has the advantage of being based on a reading of the Scriptures and at least has some interesting observations.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Mar 17, 2006)

yep, Bible code is junk, but profitable junk. ironically, its from the Dispensational camp that this nonesense gets pushed from.


----------



## tmckinney (Mar 18, 2006)

People are not satisfied with the revelation God has given in His Holy Word, so they must try to find some esoteric hidden meaning encrypted in some Bible code. Think about it-- if only in our day and age, with high-speed computers, a mystical Bible code can be deciphered and some "new revelation" is to be made available for Christians today, then wouldn't that be unfair to Christians in a pre-technological age who didn't have computers to get this revelation? 

God is just and therefore has made available to Christians throughout the ages (whether pre-technological or post-technological) to have what He would have us to know of His sovereignty, majesty, beauty, justice, prophecy and so forth.


----------



## turmeric (Mar 18, 2006)

This stuff is called gematria (sp?) and is very old. The Jews have been doing this with Kabbala and their other writings, including unfortunately, the Scriptures since at least the Middle Ages. It's ironic that the Dispensationalists don't realize that it's magic and thus forbidden.


----------



## turmeric (Mar 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JohnStevenson_
> A "Bible Code" of a different sort was proposed by the faculty of Knox Theological Seminary and can be seen online at The John-Revelation Project. It has the advantage of being based on a reading of the Scriptures and at least has some interesting observations.



Ver-r-y interesting!

[Edited on 3-18-2006 by turmeric]


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Mar 18, 2006)

*Magic Apologetics*

Hank Hanegraaff of CRI wrote this article on the subject:

http://www.equip.org/free/DE269.htm 


I hope this is helpful 

In Christ,

MeanieCalvinist


----------

